# Manga



## Photographiend

Started learning Manga from this book "Massive Manga"
http://www.amazon.com/Massive-Manga-Techniques-Drawing-Colouring/dp/1844486370

This first one is a lesson from the book the rest are my creations.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Fun stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## Jaemie

How I love manga. Especially fun and romantic yuri. <3  

Nice work!


----------



## rexbobcat

Furi Kuri (Fooly Cooly) all the way.

Best manga/anime ever.

That and Azumanga Daioh. Omg it's so damn funny. Well, at least I think it's funny. 

I like the last one the best in terms of personality. Number 2 has the best hair though lol


----------



## Photographiend

Are these shows or books? I don't read much but I have a kid who is into it. Is the stuff you mentioned kidpropriate?


----------



## rexbobcat

They're manga books as well as shows. 

Fooly Cooly is definitely not appropriate for children under about the age of 14-15 probably. The whole show kind of revolves around sexual tension between three characters. 

Azumanga Daioh is appropriate I think. I mean, it's basically a comedic anime and manga about a group of high school girls. It's super upbeat and the music is wonderful. There are a few episodes with more adult themes but depending on the age it might just go over their heads.

The manga is About the same, only without the music of course lol.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azumanga_Daioh


----------



## IByte

Bleach! Only thing I really dislike is the filler for the books and movies.


----------



## Jaemie

Azumanga Daioh! :mrgreen: :heart:

Ichigo Mashimaro!


----------



## Photographiend

My son is very into Bleach and Death Note. Went through a Kingdom Hearts phase. 

There was another one he brought home once but my husband flipped through it and found a bunch of steamy make out scenes and took it right back to the library.


----------



## rexbobcat

Ah. Yeah, if he's into those too I highly doubt he would enjoy Azumanga. I could be wrong. He might have a lot of varied tastes lol.

Um, Wolf's Rain is a pretty good anime/manga as well. It does have some bloody scenes but it's sooo good. I'm not sure he would be as "into" it as the others though. It's quite beautifully tragic, but it's not as fast paced.

 It does have quite a bit of action, but it also has a lot of character development as well so I'm not sure younger audiences would find it as interesting. 

Actually; that first photo you posted has an uncanny resemblance to one of the main characters. Ha.

It also features some really good music (I think).


----------



## Photographiend

Well, the first one was an assignment directly from the Manga Book. So, it could well be. I don't know.

Thanks for the info BTW. He and his friends are always looking for a new Manga Series to get into.


----------



## Photographiend

From today. One of the lessons from the aforementioned book but with my own tweaks added. 

View attachment 42289


----------



## Photographiend

Just realized I never posted these ones they were inspired by a book I read a while back called "Cloud Roads" by Martha Wells. Very inventive really gets the imagination going. 

The main character, Moon, in his Raksura form... if I am remembering the creatures name correctly... 
View attachment 42290

Never did finish this one with color. Her name is Pearl she was the queen of the Raksura colony in the book. 

View attachment 42291


----------



## cynicaster

The topic of anime came up at a friend&#8217;s house recently, and I left the conversation very confused.  Can somebody explain anime to me?  Maybe I just don&#8217;t understand, but best I can tell, it is a cartoon style defined by having characters with Japanese names and big eyes.  So...  so what? 

Forgive me if I&#8217;m coming across as a smart ass, that&#8217;s not my intent; I&#8217;m genuinely curious.  Even if it&#8217;s not for me, I can understand how people get fanatical over certain things like Lord of the Rings and the like, because those are specific stories and characters that one can latch on to.  But here we simply have a certain style of animation&#8212;completely irrespective of what the underlying stories and characters are&#8212;that is capable of enthralling legions of people, to the point where they will pay to get on a plane and fly across the country to go hang out with other strangers who also happen to like cartoons featuring characters with Japanese names and big eyes.  Is there some other defining characteristic that sort of ties it all together?  I just don&#8217;t get it.


----------



## Photographiend

As far as I know what separates it from anything else is its cultural origins. Anime and Manga are Japanese.


----------

